# Cheese-glazed Krispy Kremes?



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I just heard on the news that Milwaukee will be getting its first Krispy Kreme doughnut outlet soon. They broke ground today (it's really in West Allis), and it should open later in the fall. Are they really worth breaking my diet???


----------



## linda smith (Mar 30, 2001)

NO MEZ!

BE STRONG... DON'T DO IT... DON'T DO IT. 

We here in the great white north are not exposed to the temptation of the Krispy Kreme. We instead have "Tim Horton's" to deal with, a doughnut chain started by ...you guessed it, a hockey player.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Linda, I hope your resolve is contagious! I'd have to go out of my way to get to Krispy Kreme, but my curiosity may get the best of me. But since I'm not really a doughnut maven, resistance may not be futile. (And, I've lost 5 pounds this week, so why screw it up?)

[ August 24, 2001: Message edited by: Mezzaluna ]


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Congratulations Mezzaluna! Don't give into temptation, stay strong. I've never eaten a Krisy Creme either and as long as we don't know what we're missing, they should be pretty easy to resist!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Mez,

I've heard of Krispy Kreme but never went so I don't really know what I'm missing.

Be strong Mez, don't give in to temptation. It's not worth it.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

If you have never tried one, you guys, how can you say it's not worth it?
From my experience, it certainly IS worth it!
Small, perfectly crispy, tender and sweet. I sobered up plenty of times while in art school in Winston-Salem, NC-the home of Krispy Kreme. Savuer magazine lists KK as one of the top 100 reasons to love the south.
Give them a try and just spend an extra 10 minutes on the stair master!
By the way, what's with the cheese-glazed business? Never had one of those!!!???

[ August 24, 2001: Message edited by: foodnfoto ]


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Well Linda, I guess Timmy Ho's ain't that bad, it sure beat's Radar's, I mean Robins donuts. Although I used to think that the best donuts were the ones the make at the college. My friends and I, we call Robin's, radars, because of the fact that when they first opened, it sort of became the second offfice for the RCMP.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I've been dieing to try them, with all the hype.....so my husband tells me last night he discovered they opened one right down the street from his main office. He's got to try them out and do I want him to bring me home one? Well of course!

So he tells eveyone around the office he's going to get a krispy kreme....after break he comes back to work and his boss asks him wheres the doughnuts? Oops, he didn't think to share and the boss was honestly mad at him all day....this he whines to me as soon as he got home this evening (I should have sympathy for him the boss was mad, right!).

"Well wheres MY krispy kreme?" (is he teasing me or what) I ask. 

So he says "I didn't think they were such a big deal, just a soft glob of dough, no big deal".

Well, lets see..."if they weren't so good, then why did you eat the one you got for me!"

all I got was "oops".


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Foodnfoto,

If I was to cheat on my diet, it wouldn't be on some stupid donut. It would be on something really good and sooooooooo decadent! Sorry.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I don't get the hype. With a name like Krispy Kreme, I'd expect crispy, creamy donuts. But they're just regular donuts. Definitely stay on your diet.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Yep but hot they are terribly sweet and crispy and doughy.....if they were a whole lot less sweet they'd be seriously dangerous...as it is if I'm in the area I'll think about um and maybe stop.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I never had one of these donuts,Are they really all that good?

If I had my druthers I would eat bienquets all day long. ( I know I spelled that wrong)
cc


----------



## linda smith (Mar 30, 2001)

Radars! Very funny Cool J.

My friend from Quebec refers to the Surete du Quebec (Quebec provincial police force) as "Des Beignes" ( franco slang for doughnuts).  Isn't that right Kimmie?

As for Timmy Ho's. I have a lovely view of the roof of Tim Horton's from my office window. ( As opposed to seniour counsel who has a million dollar view of Lake Ontario). I have to walk 5 feet past the door of Tim's every time I go to my car. I actually stopped going into Tims in June and am down 12 pounds.

I'm with Kimmie Mez...if your gonna fall off the wagon, do it for something better than a doughnut.

[ August 25, 2001: Message edited by: Linda Smith ]


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Did you mean _beignets_ cc Still not decadent enough to fall off the oll wagon!

That's funny Linda. If you want some real Quebec slang, it magically transforms into "les mangeux de beignes" 

BTW, it's not customary to congratulate someone for their loss...unless it's in relation to weight _loss_. Therefore, congrats for your 12# loss, Linda! Keep ignoring the donut shop...


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I had 2 yesterday, finally. 

My thoughts...we were served room temp. ones (where as their known for hot donuts). Even at room temp. they are the softest donuts I've eaten. I've made a fair amount of donuts and I've never been able to make anything similar. I've worked with doughs so soft I could barely get them in the grease with-out them deforming into a gooey mass, but after frying they don't remain THIS BIZZARELY SOFT. They must put an enormous amount of dough relaxer in it! I can't honestly concieve of how you can keep a dough sooooo soft after being fried and letting them sit for a bit!

It's was fun to watch them fry. They proof them on multi. stacked racks that feed them dirrectly into the fat. It's a short ride thru the shallow grease (which is half of the taste and most of the fun). The grease is clean and sweet. 

The actual sizes' and appearance were very small and flattish, they really looked homemade by grandma (intentionally or not). I was actually supprised by their appearance, not pleasantly. They all seemed to be made with the same yeast dough. The crullers where embarrassingly small and unprofessional looking. 


They had an enourmus amount of staff on hand for a sat. afternoon (most of them wheren't doing anything but chatting). The whole thing is a bit of a circus, if you take the circus away I think they'd loose 99% of their charm. 

Honestly, I did enjoy the sweetness and the soft goo. It's is similar to eating cookie dough, it's the donuts lovers version of eating soft undercooked dough. So I guess it depends upon your tastes.........


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Yes I did mean Beignets!!!
Thanks
cc


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Wendy, you make them sound oddly appealing. Well, we will never get one out here, so unless I travel east, perhaps I'm safe.

Are you going to go back?


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

You hit it, they are oddly appealing and yes, I'd enjoy having them again but I would not wait to buy them.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I'm definitely into "oddly appealing"! Now I'll definitely try one. Reminds me of those gooey sesame balls you can find at Dim Sum places, filled with sweet bean paste. I love them! They are glutinous and chewy. Thank you to all those who've cheered me on to self-control; I'll take a bite, then throw the rest into the trash. It's the experience I'm after, not self-defeat.

Foodnfoto: the cheese glaze was a nod to the new store's location in Wisconsin.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I'm sad and disappointed Mez! Why not cheat on something right out of _CHOCOLATE PASSION_?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Okay, I'll make something from Marcel Desaulnier's book with some Scharffen Berger instead. I'd hate to disappoint anyone- especially myself!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

LOL! Ya go girl!


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

...but then, of course, you won't _know_ what the Krispy Kreme's taste like...


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I could take a bite of KK and throw the rest away, I could not do that with great choc.
Just a thought


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I'm with you Shroom!


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Yikes, Nancya...(biting my nails). No fair to dieters. That photo could make me forget all about my peanut butter and popcorn fettish.


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

I agree with foodnfoto - they are a piece of heaven on earth - hot and just off the rack!

To all those about to try their first one -- eat it hot, straight off the line! Just a plain glazed.

Not just the circus aspect of it either -- it didn't and still isn't that way in the South...they just are the best donuts and it's amazing how a bite of them brings back memories...

Being a little kid and walking to KK when my sister was still in a stroller to get the hot 8:30pm ones...

In NC -- one of the most popular high school fundraisers involved Krispy Kremes - you picked them up hot from the store stuck them in the trunk and covered them with a blanket -- and sold them to the neighbors - never a hard sell!

In college -- the ultimate exam study break -- pile in to the car to get the hot ones and a bunch of coffee...

I think in another thread I told you about our overnight shipment of KKs...

I think the hype is due to all of us misplaced Southerners looking for their "fix" for a KK opening in Houston 3 hours away the local radio station sponsored 3 buses full of folks to head to the opening...

An early birthday celebration in Atlanta this weekend nettted some hot Krispy Kremes!

There is a KK due to open this fall in San Antonio - I've tried to convince Krispy Kreme that as a Tarheel born and bred, I should be able to skip to the front of the line...


----------



## pollyg (Mar 12, 2001)

I am amazed at the hype that Krispy kreme have generated in America. The company must love it. How many people sit around and discuss when a chain of butchers or computer makers are opening a new store near them. 
The KK'ers must be in heaven.
They don't have KK in Australia but i had some in New York: middle of the night, fresh out of the fryer, sugar glazed and also the chocolate dipped.
Have to say, I loved them. Anything that you appreciate and that provides some joy in life is worth partaking of. Don't think of it as breaking a diet, you can include anything in moderation.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Anneke,

KK is among us. Outlet opened today in Toronto. Free KK's were passed around downtown area!!

Did you know?


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Let's get ready for the invasion.


----------



## linda smith (Mar 30, 2001)

Further to Kimmie's of yesterday an excerpt from the Toronto Globe and Mail - August 30. - Doughnut as celebrity...

...small riot in downtown Toronto yesterday as an Amercian company gave away 2,5000 free boxes of doughnuts to publicize its first store in Canada. That's because the intensity of the mob that grabbed armloads of Krispy Kreme doughnuts in front of Union Station was rivalled only by the frenzy of the camera crews, reporters and photographers swarming around trying to capture the scene...Cameras flashed as Mike Marley and June Anne Reid, employees at Scotia Capital Inc. scooped up six dozen doughnuts to feed their collegues on the equity trading desk. After popping the lid--labelled "It's not every day you can eat the news"- and tasting a sticky ring, Ms. Reid declared it inferior to Tim Horton's version. "Tim's doughnuts are firmer," Ms. Reid, 26 said. "And Krispy Kreme uses this really vile powder tasting pseudo-cream filling."...

Not a big hit on Bay Street it seems.

[ August 31, 2001: Message edited by: Linda Smith ]


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

I would love to buy stock in the company but don't like their donuts(I somwhow always feel guilty admitting that). They taste too fake, like a fake vanilla mix. We do have a great mom and pop donut shop down the street, but both my hubbie and I are watching the carbs we eat.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I tasted my first Krispy Kreme doughnut in California, the hot one with a bit of glaze on top. Everyone was raving about it a while back, I had to try it. You were all right, it’sgood. It wouldn't be my choice of daily breakfast, but once in a while if there was a Krispy Kreme on my route I would probably stop by if the sigh was on......

Unfortunately, or maybe it’s a blessing, there are no Krispy Kreme in Québec.


----------

